# kijiji alert - Traynor YGL-3 $350, YB-18A cab $180. Scarborough



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

In very good shape. Vintage Traynor mark three head. 8 ohms 100 watts el34 driven. Identical layout to a twin reverb. 350 or best offer

Tom's Tone * BUY * SELL * TRADE 
"Where the music never sleeps" 
557 Kennedy Road 
416.556.7556 
Open 
Monday 11am-7pm 
Tuesday 11am-7pm 
Wednesday 11am-7pm 
Thursday 11am-7pm 
Friday 11am-7pm 
Saturday 11am-6pm 
Sunday closed
Delivery available




















there's also a YB-18A cab for $180

18 inch black widow speaker In perfect condition. Sounds like a dream. Honestly one of the best sounding bass cabs. It is magnificent . 180 OBO


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice! I used to have a YGL 3 combo. Sounded incredible, but holy CRAP was that thing a pain to move around!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

75 -80 lbs of goodness. 
I too had one. Used it for 1 practice. It killed my back lugging it up the basement stairs.

The volume control on this amp set at 1.5 equaled the other guitarist's Fender volume set to 4.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

If I lived closer, I wouldn't even hesitate... and I already own two Mark 3 heads. 
They most often get used for bass in my circles... but great for all sorts of things.


----------

